# Reason for concern?



## Effjh (30/1/16)

I have a Cuboid running on 2 Samsung 25r's. They are only one week old. When I smell the bottom vents up close I noticed a slight plastic smell, not sure how to describe it, kind of like pine tree smell.

I removed the batteries and the whole battery compartment had that smell, as well as the positive on one battery and negative on the other. I can only smell it right up close, but never noticed it before and I do smell checks out of paranoia somtimes after charging.

The batteries were not hot at all and seemed to fire just fine. Just hope something didn't cook in the mod somehow or it is the start of battery chem being out of whack. Any ideas?


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Effjh said:


> I have a Cuboid running on 2 Samsung 25r's. They are only one week old. When I smell the bottom vents up close I noticed a slight plastic smell, not sure how to describe it, kind of like pine tree smell.
> 
> I removed the batteries and the whole battery compartment had that smell, as well as the positive on one battery and negative on the other. I can only smell it right up close, but never noticed it before and I do smell checks out of paranoia somtimes after charging.
> 
> The batteries were not hot at all and seemed to fire just fine. Just hope something didn't cook in the mod somehow or it is the start of battery chem being out of whack. Any ideas?



Maybe your batteries need a bit of steeping @Effjh - lol

Just did the "smell check" on my VTC Mini with an Efest purple and it all smells normal
I sniffed everywhere and could not pick up any odd odours lurking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Effjh (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> Maybe your batteries need a bit of steeping @Effjh - lol
> 
> Just did the "smell check" on my VTC Mini with an Efest purple and it all smells normal
> I sniffed everywhere and could not pick up any odd odours lurking



I also did a smell check on my VTC mini and there was no odor at all, which is why I'm concerned about the Cuboid compartment smelling like a metallic Christmas tree. 

I have also just found a few sources online of other people describing lithium smell as a pine tree kind of odor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (30/1/16)

Your batteries just picked up chemical residue left over on the internals, probably the plastic on the battery sled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

@Effjh , just to add, I dont know what could be the cause of that smell you are picking up

I would say try the batteries on a different mod if you can and see if they are still smelling

If the smell gets worse i would say be careful, maybe there is something wrong with them. 

What power were you vaping them on?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

Effjh said:


> I have a Cuboid running on 2 Samsung 25r's. They are only one week old. When I smell the bottom vents up close I noticed a slight plastic smell, not sure how to describe it, kind of like pine tree smell.
> 
> I removed the batteries and the whole battery compartment had that smell, as well as the positive on one battery and negative on the other. I can only smell it right up close, but never noticed it before and I do smell checks out of paranoia somtimes after charging.
> 
> The batteries were not hot at all and seemed to fire just fine. Just hope something didn't cook in the mod somehow or it is the start of battery chem being out of whack. Any ideas?




I wouldnt start parra'n out about it but I would keep checking.
It might be similar to how your xhaust system stinks when you put a new silencer on.
It could just be resins releasing from the plastic moldings after a bit of battery heat.
Give the batts a wipe down with meths or medi spirits, as well as the insides of the compartment and monitor the situation.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> @Effjh , just to add, I dont know what could be the cause of that smell you are picking up
> 
> I would say try the batteries on a different mod if you can and see if they are still smelling
> 
> ...



I've used them at up to 80w before (if at all relevant), but before I noticed the smell they were only pushing 35w for the last few hours. thanks for the advise, bit less worries now, but it's weird when something develops an odor where there was none before. The smell sticks to the mod's battery compartment now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (30/1/16)

http://www.realnatural.org/is-smelly-china-plastic-toxic/
Sounds like off gassing and the heat from the batteries is accelerating the process.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh (30/1/16)

Silver said:


> Maybe your batteries need a bit of steeping @Effjh - lol



Oh they are steeping now..lol
In separate plastic containers inside a ziplock bag on a tile floor far away from anything flammable.  Overly paranoid me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (30/1/16)

Okay checked the batteries and they smell fine now, but it would seem the odor is mostly coming from the mod itself. Did a sniff check on the USB port and got the same odor. Really hope it's just off gassing as @Sprint suggested and not any components frying..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/1/16)

Not being judgemental or anything, but just a hunch / observation purely based based on your Ava pic:
Try swopping the Pine Air Freshner you have in the loo with some Lavender maybe, and check if the smell on the mod also changes over time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Effjh (31/1/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Not being judgemental or anything, but just a hunch / observation purely based based on your Ava pic:
> Try swopping the Pine Air Freshner you have in the loo with some Lavender maybe, and check if the smell on the mod also changes over time



Haha the Cuboid is definitely not my go-to vooping device, but maybe it should be. Will save on Pine Air Freshener if I leave there permanently. 

Now I'm wondering as I type this, what a Pine Fresh juice would be like or if such a thing exist.. Drop the kids at the pool, blow a moerse cloud and it's a safe zone again immediately.


----------

